# re feeding



## Zeke (Aug 21, 2002)

Maybe this is a redundant question
but as i was "winterizing" my hives
yesterday i got to wondering how molasses
would work for fall feeding ??
Zeke


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Any other time of the year the bees can and do feed on any sugar source available. During the fall in preparation for winter or during the winter months, only two things should be fed to the bees. Honey and pure white sugar. Anything else contains impurities and will cause dysentery when the bees can not discharge outside the hive during the winter months. Honey would be preferred but sugar is the next best thing. Do not feed malasses at this time.


----------

